# Top Local Juices 2017 – RESULTS



## Andre (17/7/17)

Votes increased by almost 40 % compared to 2016! Thank you to all who participated and made this even more representative.

Congratulation to all the mixologists. You have mad skills. Hope you and/or your vendors are stocked up for the torrent of orders to follow.

Look out for the poll to determine the Best of the Best, Top of the Top Local Juices 2017. The winner in each of the categories (beverage, fruit, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol and mint, breakfast) will go head to head to determine the ONE juice to claim title to best of the best of local juices in 2017.

*BEVERAGE*
1. *The Signature Collection 1* by The Vape Industry (@Naeem_M). A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnuts & Sweet Creams.
2. *Chocolate Whip* by Mr Hardwick's (@method1). Rich, delicious chocolate. Silky smooth full cream milk. The authentic chocolate milk experience.
3. *Icy Cola* by Ace of Vapes. A refreshing and icy cola that'll leave you coming back for more!
*
FRUIT*
1. *SNLV 18* by Joose-E-Liqz (@Naeemhoosen). Bursting with flavor, this juice is sure to please every fruit lover! An orgasmic combo of mouth watering juicy fruits dance on your tastes buds! Strawberry, Naartjie, litchi and vanilla amongst many others compliment this ensemble of sensual flavors.
2. *Trinity* by Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) (@Vapington). A delightful medley of 3 beautiful fruit juices. Kiwi Fruit, White Grape and Sweet Strawberries.
3. *Krypton Fusion* by Decadent Clouds. Medley of Juicy fruits, to leave your tastebuds intrigued!

*TOBACCO*
1. *Good Boy* by Wiener Vape Co (@Rooigevaar). RY4 is your reward, treat yourself with this great all day vape that never gets old.
2. *Havana Nightz* by Joose-E-Liqz (@Naeemhoosen). Rolled in the leaf of a Cuban tree, the scent of a fresh Vanilla pod. The taste will leave you feeling like it was taken straight out of the Humidor. Sweet and Bitter mix in a blissful combo making you feel as if you were on the streets of Havana. This juice goes well with a freshly brewed cup of coffee or a nice glass of Lemon Ice Tea.
3. *VM4* by Vapour Mountain (VM) (@Oupa). Our secret in-house recipe! Our take on the famous RY4 style blends: Mild flavourful tobacco blended with caramel and vanilla, topped off with a few secret ingredients. Very pleasant and mellow vape! (Our blend master’s all day vape).

*DESSERT*
1. *Jelly Monster* by Wiener Vape Co (@Rooigevaar). Jelly Packet, Opened to snack it, Could not wait for it to set, now your finger is red. Jelly Monster hiding under your bed!
2. *Zoob* by MiLC (@Milc e-Juice). Iced vanilla frosting. Crunchy biscuit base. The Authentic Zoo experience.
3. *Frosteez* by Nostalgia (@PutRid). Frosted Flakes… A golden sugar coated corn cereal, in a creamy bath of full cream milk. This will be sure to take you back to that nostalgic morning bowl of goodness!

*BAKERY*
1. *Zoob* by MiLC (@Milc e-Juice). Iced vanilla frosting. Crunchy biscuit base. The Authentic Zoo experience.
2. *Coffee Cake* by Paulies (@Paulie). A delicious moist sponge cake drenches in espresso coffee. Beautifully rounded off with a nutty sweetness.
3. *Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie* by Pompous Pom (@Zeki Hilmi). A delectable pecan nut pie filled with lashings of cream.

*MENTHOL and MINT*
1. *XXX* by Vapour Mountain (VM) (@Oupa). X X X is a perfectly balanced fruit vape, with berries, litchi and other fruit combining to create this playful and satisfying vape… underlined with a small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness!
2. *Trinity Ice* by Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) (@Vapington). Your favourite blend of Kiwi Fruit, White Grapes and Strawberries. NOW ON ICE!
3. *Blackout* by Sickboy 77 (@Sickboy77). Perfectly Ripened Blackcurrent infused with kiwi and a hint of sweetness!

*BREAKFAST*
1. *Frosteez* by Nostalgia (@PutRid). Frosted Flakes… A golden sugar coated corn cereal, in a creamy bath of full cream milk. This will be sure to take you back to that nostalgic morning bowl of goodness!
2. *The Milky Way* by Fogg's Famous Sauce (@Sir Vape). Fogg’s much anticipated cereal treat. A combination of berry crunch and fruit loops infused with vanilla malt milk. A complex cereal vape with a sweet berry crunch on the inhale and a creamy fruity malt milk on the exhale. Travel back in time to your childhood days and set course for The Milky Way.
3. *Alpha* by Emissary Elixirs (@Imperator). Dulcet flakes of nutty corn, toasted until golden, then drenched in malty, full-cream milk layered with ribbons of glossy, soft-crack caramel, and finished with a light dusting of powdered sugar.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 20 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

Such awesome juices. Well done to all mentioned.

Thanks @Andre for all the effort.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (17/7/17)

Andre said:


> Votes increased by almost 40 % compared to 2016! Thank you to all who participated and made this even more representative.
> 
> Congratulation to all the mixologists. You have mad skills. Hope you and/or your vendors are stocked up for the torrent of orders to follow.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all!

Judging from this there are once again a lot of juices that I need to get out and try! I really think that we are spoiled for choice when it comes to locally produced juices, so thank you to all of you who provide our tasty vices!

Also big thanks to @Andre for handling this, no easy task.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Milc e-Juice (17/7/17)

Thanks @Andre and to all those who voted and supported!! a HUGE honor!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/7/17)

Thank you @Andre, 
A big thank you goes out to everyone who voted and for the support, really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/7/17)

Thank you to all those that voted for us. Feeling proud considering the amount of juice makers there are in SA... Well done all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/7/17)

Nice one guys and congrats to all the winners 

Thanks @Andre for putting this together man.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique (17/7/17)

This really helps where you looking for something specific.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (17/7/17)

All those juices and even those that didn't make it to the top list, are solid juices. Every juice nominated is a win actually. Just goes to show that our mixers in SA are living legends that trump international juice! 

Well done to all! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Thank you @Andre! Really interesting results and lots of new juices I need to try! Congrats to all the juice makers who featured!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapington (17/7/17)

I just want to say congratulations to all the mixologists involved, well done! Big thank you to those who supported and voted for our products, we always appreciate the support!
Lastly, thank you @Andre for your efforts in putting this together.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## zandernwn (17/7/17)

Well done Iain on the awards for Zoob.. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/7/17)

Now, lets get those clone recipes published! Jokes, jokes!!!
Well done all!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (17/7/17)

I would also just like to mention the outstanding effort by @Andre, for once again making these annual juice awards possible. And also offer my congratulations to all you amazing local juice chefs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Mida Khan (17/7/17)

Andre said:


> Votes increased by almost 40 % compared to 2016! Thank you to all who participated and made this even more representative.
> 
> Congratulation to all the mixologists. You have mad skills. Hope you and/or your vendors are stocked up for the torrent of orders to follow.
> 
> ...



Thank you Ecigssa for the amazing effort and encouragement.

Your platform is always informative and exciting. Long Live Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/7/17)

Thank you @Andre for the hard work and effort!!!

It was a great honor to even be nominated. And to have won humbles me even more! All the Juice manufactures that were nominated, well done!!!

And then to all those who voted, a great big thank you from the bottom of our hearts here at Wiener Vape Co. we really can't do it without your support and we are humbled every day to work in this industry that we love. You make all this possible, so Thank YOU!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Imperator (17/7/17)

Big thank you to everyone that was involved and to those who took the time to nominate and vote! Some stiff competition in the South African vape scene, glad to be a part of it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie (17/7/17)

This is always a great comp! Well deserved winners and others nominated!! Congrats and thanks to all that voted! See you all at VapeCon!! Well done @Andre again for doing this!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Naeem_M (17/7/17)

Andre said:


> Votes increased by almost 40 % compared to 2016! Thank you to all who participated and made this even more representative.
> 
> Congratulation to all the mixologists. You have mad skills. Hope you and/or your vendors are stocked up for the torrent of orders to follow.
> 
> ...




THANK YOU ECIGSSA admin and community. I am truly humbled by the win. Appreciate everyone's support! Congratulations to all mixologists that were nominated and the winners. Well deserved all round.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (17/7/17)

Well done to all involved here!

Thanks to @Tom for starting this off in 2015 and to @Andre for continuing on with this so elegantly over the past two years. @Andre we are very grateful for your efforts on this.

Goes to show what great variety and quality we have here in SA. Amazing to think how it has changed over the past few years.

A big congrats to all the winners for putting so much passion into your juice making. Thanks to you folk we have great flavours to vape and a lot to choose from. And a big congrats to all the nominees - you are all winners - these lists will serve as great juice menus for the year ahead.

Once the best of the best poll is done and the winners are announced we will be presenting the winners in each category and the overall winner with their special 2017 ECIGSSA Juice Awards badges.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oupa (17/7/17)

Massive thanks to @Andre for the thankless job of running this poll! The amount of admin involved must be huge. Kudos for the open and fair manner that the poll was setup and executed!

Huge congrats to all the mixologists that were nominated and to the ones that came out tops in the results. The juice scene in SA is vibrant and exciting and we all are indeed spoiled for choice. So happy and honored to be part of it! And.... WOW!!! @Rooigevaar bagging two categories! Gerhard well done bud! Can't wait to try Panama!

Also massive thank you to all our valuable customers around the country that voted for us and support our brand on a daily basis. You guys are the reason we do what we do!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen (17/7/17)

Thanks to the entire ECIGSSA team for running such a great comp and initiative. 
@Andre and all other admins and mods, your efforts are highly appreciated. 

A massive thank you to all members that participated in nominating and voting. You guys rock! Thanks for patronising my brand and also voting SNLV 18 into 1st place in the Fruit category. Its extremely motivating and humbling. 

Congratulations to my Fellow mixologists, those nominated and those who have won alike. Keep up the great work. 




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NielJoubert (17/7/17)

Now we just need a 10ml taster pack of all the winners!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz_sh (29/8/19)

is there a 2018 and 2019 list like this?


----------



## Andre (29/8/19)

Riaz_sh said:


> is there a 2018 and 2019 list like this?


No, unfortunately not, @Riaz_sh. I got lazy. Maybe we should do it towards the latter part of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (30/8/19)

thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/8/19)

Riaz_sh said:


> is there a 2018 and 2019 list like this?


@

@Riaz_sh @Andre The only record which I could find was this, which is saved on my laptop. I don't know the source.

Overall winners VapeCon 2018

1st Vaperite
2nd VK Prime
3rd Orion

Hmmm ... it will be rather interesting to see who wins this year ...


----------

